# My Crazy Rescue Dog



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is one of my problem children his name is Kaz. Also refered to as Kaz Kaz, Derp, Herp Derp, Dumb Dog, and Squishy Face. Boxer staffy mix of some sort. He was rescued from the kill list of a shelter after he had a bite record. He was left in a apartment garage for the first 1 1/2 of his life. He is fear aggressive but he has come so far. From a fat dog who growled at me when I got the end of a 10 foot piece of rope to a very well muscled loved boy. Oh did I mention he was unfixed when I got him lol those came off quick lol. He has no problem sharing a food bowl with kids or dogs, he will retreat from any fight now and he is working on becoming a service dog. He has a horrible prey drive and will snap at running horses and then run away before they kick lol he will never learn. He also likes swimming but he is so muscled he starts drowning and I have to go get him all the time and he jumps back in. Silly animal. He always is either super happy or in a state of confusion. 









Here he is trying to smash his face with a hammer... no one ever accused him of brilliance. 

















He dosent like sleeping alone or being woke up lol. That white thing is his pillow pal he wont sleep without it 









He is also part rabbit XD









He got stuck in a box lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

He's adorable!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha thank you


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow...he is awesome! Great pics too lol. One of my rescues is still fear aggressive, people and dogs. She is getting a little better, but was so traumatized by abuse, I'm not sure she'll ever trust completely...even after a year she cowers if I pick up my broom to sweep etc. She is a love big though..good dog.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness! He is so adorable!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I like to tgink Kaz isnt smart enough to dwell on his past he sometimes will show it and will back himself into a corner and growl. All I have to do is say "stupid dog whatcha doin" and he gets this confused look and goes back to sleeping.

And he thanks you lol.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

he is adorable  thanks for rescuing


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I think if you can rescue you should


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

He is adorable!!!!


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, he's cute! He almost looks like a Boston in that second picture haha.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I just looked at the thread again, and thought how much my new rescue looks like yours! Here is "Leo", we think he is Pit/Lab mix.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw very cute lab X pits are so sweet


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Creat said:


> Aw very cute lab X pits are so sweet


We have only had him with us since Friday, but he is fitting in wonderfully with my other two dogs, both also rescues. He is huge, and yeah, he is a love bug!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww how cute 
Staffs are fun! I have an APBT and an APBT/staffy mix..
My grandma also has a boxer full of energy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A friend of mine has a boxer that they got from a shelter and he is a sweet dog. He loves to play tug of war and fetch.


----------

